# Bible education



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This doesn't appear to be spam, but walleye fishing is sort of an odd place to put this. If you put it in politics I will give you an answer.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

This one might not be, but check Banthee's other posts. One at least has a hyperlink in the signature. Nuke the BA$TARD!

:spam:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks duckslayer, got em.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Another worth less than worthless spam deleted.


----------

